# [Technik-Ratgeber] Mini-Gaming-Tastatur-Test: Die besten kleinen Tastaturen für Gamer



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Mini-Gaming-Tastatur-Test: Die besten kleinen Tastaturen für Gamer*

					Kleine Mini-Gaming-Tastaturen gewinnen bei Spielern immer mehr an Beliebtheit. Sie sparen Platz auf dem Schreibtisch und bieten trotzdem annähernd dieselbe Ausstattung wie die großen Gaming-Tastaturen. In unserem Mini-Gaming-Tastatur-Test präsentieren wir Ihnen die besten Produkte in einer Rangliste. Zusätzlich erfahren Sie Im Ratgeber alles, was Sie über die kleinen, kompakten Gaming-Tastaturen wissen müssen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Mini-Gaming-Tastatur-Test: Die besten kleinen Tastaturen für Gamer*


----------



## cx19 (21. Juli 2021)

Was ist mit Alternativen von Vortex, Ducky und Varmillo? Die Vortex 10 oder die Ducky One2 Mini stecke alle genannten Tastaturen in die Tasche. Es gäb haufenweise gute Boards für so einen Ratgeber.


----------

